

Should old, high-rep, link-only, accepted answers be deleted? - ColdHawaiian
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/251609/should-old-high-rep-link-only-accepted-answers-be-deleted

======
ColdHawaiian
TL;DR (Summary)

There's currently a debate going on right now on Meta Stack Overflow (the new
one, if you didn't hear about the spin-off of Meta Stack Exchange[0]) about
whether or not highly upvoted, accepted, link-only answers should be deleted
or not. One of the alternatives proposed is to turn them into comments
instead.

For additional context, see

1\. How should accepted link-only answers be handled?[1].

2\. Your answer is in another castle: when is an answer not an answer?[2].

 _Edit: if you want your voice heard, now is the time to speak. Go vote, or
comment, or write your own proposed solution._

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7626264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7626264)

[1]:
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/251514/456814](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/251514/456814)

[2]:
[http://meta.stackexchange.com/q/225370/163250](http://meta.stackexchange.com/q/225370/163250)

